# Colorado Teams, Trails, Fires



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

This place has been basically non active lately. Just wondering how our Western Tandem friends are doing with the fires.

PK


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

We, personally, are fortunate to have not been directly affected by the recent fires, but it is dangerously dry around here. The fire near Boulder was only 20 miles from our house, so its a bit scary. The Waldo canyon fire has been the most destructive in terms of homes.

We have had a bit of smoke from time to time. The only upside is some spectacular sunrises and sunsets... 

We need rain!!!! And a break from the crazy hot weather too.


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

*Western Colo*

One fire out here, no trails affected. Durango has had fires as well, but I don't know about their trails currently. Conditions are very dry and deep dusty. We have had only one small rain in about 60 days.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Salida is good to go, no fires at this time. Last week had some crazy rain storms.


----------



## ebnelson (Oct 30, 2006)

Boulder was very smokey. Drove to Crested Butte and Aspen for the holiday and was treated to blue skies and nice weather. Both places were quite a bit drier than usual. Wild flowers in CB only at high altitude, instead of everywhere, August conditions.


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

It's looking a little better up high (11k ft or so). Trails are in better shape after some rain in recent weeks.

Here's one from our recent trip to Crested Butte


----------

